# Coole Effekte...?



## Inoxx_QM (2. Januar 2001)

Hallo alle zusammen,

welche Programme sind eigentlich für die krassen Effekte auf manchen Sites verantwortlich!
Hab mal gehört diese Macromedia Flash soll ganz gut sein...aber was gibts da noch alles?
Und welche sind leicht zu bedienen?
Danke erstmal!
CU

Inoxx_QM


----------



## Daniel (2. Januar 2001)

Also ich denke das Flash am leichtesten zu bedienen ist. Ne Demo gibts unter Macromedia.com und die Links zu den Tutorials seiten gibt hier.


----------



## Knödelkopf (18. Januar 2004)

Naja ich würd nich sagen das Macromedia Flash leicht is... 
jemand der das noch nie gemacht hat wird sich wundern was auf in zu kommt...


__________
cris 
chriz.de.tc


----------



## Fabian H (18. Januar 2004)

Drei Jahre...

Fällt euch in letzter zeit nichts besseres ein, als uralte Threads auszugraben?

Glaubt ihr wirklich, der Autor des Threads liest das hier noch oder kann etwas 
mit der Antwort anfangen?

Was versprecht ihr euch davon, wenn ihr die Threads wieder ausgrabt?


----------

